# Ist HTML eine Programmiersprache? Was meint ihr?



## the snake II (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ab und zu trifft man auf die Diskusion ob HTML eine Programmiersprache ist.
Es gibt Leute die dies bejaen, und solche, die es verneinen.
Ich habe hier mal ein Pro- und ein Kontra-Argument eingebracht:

Pro: Mit einer Programmiersprache werden Befehle bzw. Tags interpretiert. Bei HTML wird z.B. bei einer Tabelle der Tag '<table>' in Verbinddung mit anderen eine Tabelle erzeugt.

Kontra: Mit einer Programmiersprache wird ein Ablauf 'vorhergesehen'. Dies Beweist der Wortstamm ( _grie._Programma = Reihenfolge(...))

Also, was Denkt ihr, und warum?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2004)

Da gibts nichts zu meinen. *Nein*
HTML -> HyperText Markup Language
Es ist eine Auszeichnungssprache.(Auszeichnungssprache @ Wikipedia)

MfG,
Alex


----------



## the snake II (13. Oktober 2004)

Okay war ja mal nen Versuch wert


----------



## Daniel Toplak (13. Oktober 2004)

Da schließ ich mich Alexander an und zwar muss eine Programmiersprache schon folgende Merkmale haben:
- Kontrollstrukturen
- Verzweigungen 
- Prozeduren/Methoden
- Variablen
Da dies auf HTML nicht zutrifft -> wie schon gesagt klares NEIN!.

Gruß Homer


----------



## reBourne (4. Februar 2005)

Ja ,es ist eine!


Hier ist der Beweis:

Beweis









PS:Warn Spaß.........


----------



## Daniel Toplak (4. Februar 2005)

Und nochmal NEIN.
Gegenbeweis:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML#Sprachtyp


----------



## thecamillo (4. Februar 2005)

NNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNN

ES IST KEINE!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## thecamillo (4. Februar 2005)

Übrigens: das hier ist kein Chatroom!


----------



## Gumbo (4. Februar 2005)

Tja, the snake II, damit hast du dich wohl lächerlich gemacht.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Februar 2005)

Closed - wegen :

· Erledigt!
· Gechatte
und
· Geschreie (Dauergroßschreibung)


----------

